

DIY WiFi Booster - jkush
http://www.videogob.com/view_video.php?viewkey=3e71d9181a67b7542122&page=1&viewtype=&category=mr

======
jkush
Here's a link to the template:
<http://www.freeantennas.com/projects/template2/index.html>

